# Expanding storage on a 1TB Bolt DVR



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I have a 1TB Bolt DVR running Experience 3 that works perfectly but is beginning to run low on storage space so I want to expand it.

I am not interested in opening up my DVR and replacing the drive after cloning it, I am perfectly happy to just connect an appropriate external drive to the DVR's eSata port.

After doing a couple of quick searches on Google, I found that what I am looking for is a "western digital my book av dvr expander". I noticed that there seem to be a number of models when I search Amazon or eBay but since I couldn't find a model number, I couldn't be sure which one I should get.

Is Western Digital my only option? From experience I've developed a preference for Seagate over WD.

Can anyone recommend a specific model that is known to be compatible with my TiVo DVR, or does anyone know what TiVo recommends?

Thanks!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

The only drive that will work is one specially formatted for TiVo. TiVo doesn't sell them anymore AFAI. You can try Weaknees. I suppose you don't want to hear it, but you'd be far better off opening the box and dropping in a 3tb. Cheaper, better and more reliable. Adding an external doubles your chance of failure and loss of content.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's better to expand the internal storage:

4TB 2.5" drive for Bolt

PSA: WD BLUE WD40NPZZ

Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I agree that replacing the internal drive is probably more reliable, but I also realize that if I want to keep all my recordings and one passes, I'd need to clone the internal drive to the new drive and cloning software is notoriously inaccessible to those of us who rely on a screen reader to use our computers. So I decided that for me using an external drive is likely the better option.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You have been warned:

Western Digital WD My Book Essential Edition 1 TB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive | eBay


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck! I don't remember if all my shows and settings were still there after attaching an Expander to my TiVo HD ten years ago, but I don't recall any trauma so it was probably OK. And it is certified for use with a Bolt:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...iguration/How-to-Add-or-Remove-a-DVR-Expander


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Adding an Expander drive to the Bolt does not affect recordings or settings the are on the internal drive. However, removing the expander drive (not just a casual disconnect) will result in the loss of all recordings, as TiVo distributes recordings across both drives. I have a WD DVR expander on a Bolt with a 500 GB drive, and it's starting to have issues, such as having to reboot the TiVo repeatedly to bring it back online (the first or second reboot will typically create a warning that the Expander drive is not connected). 

I had a 500 GB expander fail that was connected to an old HD. The wife was not pleased with the loss of all her recordings.

The Expander drives are no longer supported, and despite owning one, I wouldn't recommend it as a solution.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine lasted seven years, until I replaced the TiVo HD for other reasons. I managed to avoid disconnecting it even while moving house, so never lost any data. It worked as well as the equivalent sized internal drive I put into our other HD XL. So yes it's a roll of the dice, but Bolts are known to commit suicide by internal drive failure all on their own more often than most too.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for that link to eBay but:

1. Is that the only one on eBay? That is an auction that doesn't end for over 6 days and if I'm going to go this route I'd prefer not having to wait a week to order what I need. An actual model number of what I should be looking for would be more useful.

2. That listing only lists USB 2.0 but the information I have says that the Bolt will only recognize an expander hooked up via eSata.

Although I'd prefer to be able to do this expansion myself, if replacing the internal drive is the best way to expand my Bolt, I can get sighted help when needed so I'd like to know what is involved and what is needed as far as a compatible drive and drive cloning software that can successfully clone my current drive to the new drive. I do have experience in cloning drives when upgrading a PC so I'm not a beginner, I've just never done this with a TiVo before.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't think that ebay drive is the correct model. I have a "My DVR Expander", Western Digital model number WDG1S10000VN.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Tipperton said:


> Although I'd prefer to be able to do this expansion myself, if replacing the internal drive is the best way to expand my Bolt, I can get sighted help when needed so I'd like to know what is involved and what is needed as far as a compatible drive and drive cloning software that can successfully clone my current drive to the new drive. I do have experience in cloning drives when upgrading a PC so I'm not a beginner, I've just never done this with a TiVo before.


Weaknees can supply a prepared drive so you don't need to do anything on a PC. From there it's similar to installing a PC hard drive, except you just pop it in and then use the TV screen. There are some tiny screws and such of course. Weaknees also provides a service where you send in your TiVo for backup, upgrade, and restore.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tapokata said:


> I don't think that ebay drive is the correct model. I have a "My DVR Expander", Western Digital model number WDG1S10000VN.


Thanks. It would seem there is no answer for this issue. Using Google I found none available.

BTW, I used one on my first Roamio for about a year. Then the guts died but the drive was fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> Thanks for that link to eBay but:
> Although I'd prefer to be able to do this expansion myself, if replacing the internal drive is the best way to expand my Bolt, I can get sighted help when needed so I'd like to know what is involved and what is needed as far as a compatible drive and drive cloning software that can successfully clone my current drive to the new drive. I do have experience in cloning drives when upgrading a PC so I'm not a beginner, I've just never done this with a TiVo before.


I posted links (post 3) to threads on Bolt drive replacements. I don't own a Bolt.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I saw those links, but I also saw comments that made me nervous about whether I could do it with or without help. This is why I'd prefer to go the external drive route despite the risks.

But if I can successfully clone my current drive to a bigger drive that will work in the Bolt, I'm willing to try it. If it doesn't work out, I can always go back to the original 1TB drive and go with an external drive instead.

Does anyone know what drive TiVo used in the 3TB Bolt Plus and does anyone know of any drive cloning software that can clone the contents of my current drive to the new drive that the Bolt won't choke on?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I believe that TiVo has been using Western Digital drives, but the models used have not been available retail (and the 3TB drive now has been discontinued by Western Digital). However, Weaknees.com sells them, albeit at a dear price. TiVo Bolt Line (Including VOX, Plus, and OTA) TiVo Upgrade Kits and Hard Drives

Alternatively, many people have purchased and used with success a Toshiba 2.5" 3TB drive, model number MQ03ABB300 (sadly, now also end-of-lifed by Toshiba), which has been available via Amazon.com off-and-on (the price sometimes escalating--it currently is way expensive) and at macsales.com at a fair price (currently shown as sold out--unknown if more will come in); in checking just now, it also is available at some other webstores.

There is a great Bolt box hard drive replacement how-to video on YouTube.com, to listen to/watch, for both a feel of the process and a guide:






Also, Weaknees.com has prepared the following written instruction guide, also very nice. https://www.weaknees.com/instructions/tivo-bolt-and-bolt-plus-upgrade-installation-instrucitons.pdf Really, the hardest part about the process is prying the Bolt box's lid off (there are a bunch of interior, pressure-fitted plastic tabs--but even if some tabs get broken, it's no big deal).

For your OnePasses, freeware kmttg will allow you to download your OnePasses list (as well as your channel list, and Suggestions thumb ratings) to your PC before removing your old drive, and then to re-install those onto the new drive. Works well. The discussion thread here: New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg. The software can feel a bit less-obvious at times, but people are happy to assist here (especially in the kmttg thread).

I know that a near-full 1TB drive can hold a lot, but if you want to avoid cloning, note that instead, you also can transfer copies of non-copyright protected shows to your PC (and an attached storage drive) before replacing the old drive, and then back to the new drive after it is installed, under the TiVo TE3 user interface (the TE4 user interface does not support PC-to-TiVo box transfers). Freeware pyTivo Desktop works well for this. pyTivo Desktop The discussion thread here: Easier to use pyTivo. Of course, it will take substantial time, but pyTivo Desktop and the TiVo box are doing the work--simply cue up a bunch of shows at a time, let the software and box do their work, and then repeat (repeatedly).  Note that some metadata (e.g. show subtitles) may be lost in the process.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I believe that TiVo has been using Western Digital drives, but the models used have not been available


Thanks for all of that.

If I decide to go with replacing the Bolt's internal drive, I will clone my current drive to the new drive, for that I'll need to know if a particular drive cloning software works best for a TiVo drive, or if all that is needed is compatibility with a particular file system.

At the time I didn't know what it was, I just know that I had a feeling that upgrading my Bolt to TE4 wasn't as good an idea as it might have at first seemed, so I passed on that idea and am still running TE3.

Seems to me that TiVo is missing the boat with these expansion drives. I would think that a lot of people would be willing to pay for a reasonably reliable plug and play solution to adding additional storage to their DVRs. But instead of solving the problems, they just abandon it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> Seems to me that TiVo is missing the boat with these expansion drives. I would think that a lot of people would be willing to pay for a reasonably reliable plug and play solution to adding additional storage to their DVRs. But instead of solving the problems, they just abandon it.


I agree, but TiVo seemed to have abandoned the idea of expansion drives many years ago. Most recently, it also stopped selling a 3TB Bolt, Western Digital having stopped offering the 3TB drive that TiVo has been using and TiVo noticing that its sales of the 1TB Bolt are much hotter (of course, TiVo charging an industry-standard premium price on the 3TB Bolt)--unknown if a 3TB Bolt will return.

When I've questioned here why TiVo had abandoned expansion drives, people have noted the cost issue in developing/supporting them. (But that's true with any product.)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tipperton said:


> If I decide to go with replacing the Bolt's internal drive, I will clone my current drive to the new drive, for that I'll need to know if a particular drive cloning software works best for a TiVo drive, or if all that is needed is compatibility with a particular file system.


Use MFSTools 3.2 from the Upgrade forum. It will copy the drive and expand it to use all the space on you new drive in one step.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

After seeing a number of recommendations for weaknees for TiVo upgrade kits, I went to their web site to see what was offered.

Well, weaknees is out of the question for me, their web site does not work through a screen reader, I click on the links and nothing happens and I'm not inclined to fight it, their loss, not mine.

I'm probably going to have to go with a external DVR expander because it seems that the recommended hard drives are only available used or pre owned and I'd rather get a new drive. It may not be the best option, but it does avoid having to open up the TiVo and cloning the current hard drive.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> After seeing a number of recommendations for weaknees for TiVo upgrade kits, I went to their web site to see what was offered.
> 
> Well, weaknees is out of the question for me, their web site does not work through a screen reader, I click on the links and nothing happens and I'm not inclined to fight it, their loss, not mine.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to go with a external DVR expander because it seems that the recommended hard drives are only available used or pre owned and I'd rather get a new drive. It may not be the best option, but it does avoid having to open up the TiVo and cloning the current hard drive.


Should it assist, here is the direct link to Weaknees.com's Bolt box 3TB internal hard drive upgrade kit: Single 3 TB Replace TiVo Upgrade Kit for 849000.

Also, a quick web search just now located new Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3TB 2.5" drives currently in-stock and available for sale (I searched on the MQ03ABB300 model number)--that is a replacement drive that often has been recommended here. I'm not familiar with the stores, but here are a couple of the lower-priced hits (they seem legit). Note that the pricing is significantly below the Weaknees price for its 3TB drive (which seems to be the Western Digital drive that TiVo used for its 3TB Bolt boxes, not generally available thru retail channels), although the Weaknees price also includes 3 Torx screwdrivers for doing the hard drive replacement, written instructions (which also can be downloaded, as mentioned earlier), and Weaknees support.

Servers4less.com: MQ03ABB300 Toshiba 3TB 5400RPM SATA 6Gbps 16MB Cache (512e) 2.5-inch Internal Hard Drive for External Storage

Harddiskdirect.com: MQ03ABB300 - Toshiba 3TB 5400RPM SATA 3GB/s 64MB Cache 2.5-inch Hard Drive


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

If I may ask, where are you located? Perhaps there is a member of this community who lives near you and might be willing to help open your Bolt up and do they upgrade for you. You never know.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tipperton said:


> But if I can successfully clone my current drive to a bigger drive that will work in the Bolt, I'm willing to try it. If it doesn't work out, I can always go back to the original 1TB drive and go with an external drive instead.


I'd want others experienced in the process to confirm, but my understanding is that BOLTs behave differently than other boxes ... in that once you boot your BOLT using another drive, the original drive will be considered out-of-date and would be reformatted on reinsertion into the box. This would seem to make BOLT drive migrations more sensitive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tipperton said:


> Well, weaknees is out of the question for me, their web site does not work through a screen reader, I click on the links and nothing happens and I'm not inclined to fight it, their loss, not mine.


Summarizing the Weaknees external add-on options for a BOLT (requiring sending your box to Weaknees in order to retain your current recordings and settings)...

4TB (+600 hrs) $300
6TB (+900 hrs) $400
10TB (+1500 hrs) $650

Weaknees phone number: (888) 932-5633

Questions? Contact us! Call us at 888 - WEAKNEES (888 932-5633) or 310 842-4700 or send an email​Cc: @weaknees

edit: p.s. Here's the details page from the 4TB external upgrade:

Single 4 TB Add TiVo Upgrade Kit for 849000
$299.99 - FREE SHIPPING

This TiVo Upgrade Kit applies to the following models:

TiVo Bolt 500 GB (TCD849500)
TiVo Bolt 1 TB (TCD849000)
TiVo Bolt Plus (TCD849300)
TiVo Bolt VOX 1TB (TCD849000V)
TiVo Bolt VOX 1TB (TCD849300V1)
TiVo Bolt VOX 3TB (TCD849300V)
TiVo Bolt OTA 1TB (TCD849000VO)

What does this TiVo Upgrade Kit include?

One 4 TB Western Digital AV Line Hard Drive in a weaKnees External Drive Case
Printed, customized instructions for this upgrade for this model, with descriptive photos.
Expert Tech Support from WeaKnees via phone, email, and chat!
This Kit Requires Installation at weaKnees

For this drive to be properly configured to work with your TiVo, you must send your TiVo to weaKnees for our technicians to configure the two drives together. Assuming your current internal drive is working correctly, this will not result in data loss. The cost of the labor and return shipping is included in the price of this kit. We do not have a self-install or self-configuration option for this kit.

If you would like a self-install kit that includes an external drive, considering ordering an internal and external drive. This dual-drive kit can be self-installed, but unfortunately you will lose your contents and settings.

This kit adds this capacity to your TiVo:

600 HD

PC usage: 
You DO NOT need a computer in any way for this TiVo upgrade kit - this drive is completely formatted for your TiVo here at WeaKnees - no further modification is necessary.

This Upgrade has NO effect on your TiVo All-in/Lifetime/Annual/Monthly Service

Your TiVo service is tied to your TiVo serial number, which is located in a chip on your motherboard. Changing TiVo drives does not in any way affect your TiVo service. So if you have lifetime service on your TiVo now, this upgrade (or repair, if that's the purpose of this drive kit) won't change anything - you'll still have lifetime after you install this kit.

(link)​


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

You might want to call Weaknees at *(888 932-5633)
*
The 13TB Bolt uses a 10TB External Drive. They probably have smaller external drives that might work for you, i.e. you would not have to open up your Tivo.

From Weaknees: "3 TB Internal Drive and 10 TB External Drive "


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(3 options; see post prior to yours)


----------

